# Frannie's Growths (split from Possibility's?)



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Frannie just recently had her third and last litter. Before having the litter she had what I though was a tumor on her back. It broke one day a runny yellowish green substance came out. I believe it was an abscess. After that she was on baytril for a respiratory infection (that she may have had). I though hopefully the baytril would also work to fight against the abscess coming back. Well now she has another growth. This time I think it's a tumor again because of it's placement. I hope I'm wrong and it's just another abscess that will open on it's own. This time it's behind one of her nipples. She just recently weaned her litter and the buck moved out. So could that have something to do with it? It was a litter of 13 I culled down to 6 at pinkie age. I'm afraid it's a mammary tumor. But then could it just be an infection in the nipple that turned into another abscess. Or the first one coming back? I won't cull her until I see this majorly affecting her life.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

so:
-she had a lump on her back that split and yellowish-greenish stuff came out ->sounds like an abscess
-now she has a lump behind one of her nipples

Of course it can be a mammary tumor. They are relatively common in mice.
Is the area warm? painful?- those are indicators of an inflammation. 
If it is an inflammation/abscess, it is certainly not the first one coming back. that's not how they behave.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll get back to you once I check on her today.



> If it is an inflammation/abscess, it is certainly not the first one coming back. that's not how they behave.


Oh. That's how I was told it worked when my gecko had one, I guess it's different for different mice?..


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

when it is in the exact same location it can be the same one coming back. But you don't have an abscess on the back and then the same one comes back on the belly.
It's the same in reptiles. If a snake or gecko has an abscess on their jaw, you remove it, and it comes back in exactly the same spot, it's most likely a recurrence of the same one, becaus you didn't get everything of the infected material out or the antibiotic or aftercare wasn't the best. If it gets another one on their leg or tail or elsewhere, it has a different origin and is most likely not relatied to the previous abscess on the jaw.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, thank you. I understand


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Incidentally, whether or not it's something medically related, I've seen most mice with tumors or other cancer be way more prone to abcesses, in the cases I've seen, one condition accompanies the other for whatever reason.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Serena: The growth is warm, but not much warmer than the rest of her body... I can't really tell if she's in pain, she lets me touch it.

Tinyheart: So she could have cancer being displayed as abscesses? I don't understand.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
I believe what she is saying is that when a mouse is tumor/cancer prone, it also makes them more likely to develop abscesses. I wouldn't doubt it, if the body is stressed over one illness (tumor/cancer), it makes sense it would be more susceptible to others (abscesses).


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

OR...

it could be mastitis which can be just as serious. Did you wean the babies? Or was it something mom did?

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/mastitis/DS00678

I have had that, and it starts as a small hard lump that is more sore and warm then hurtful, but very quickly it turns into a fever, aches and awful pain through the affected area.
Simplest way to fix it is with antibiotics really. And expression.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

The mom weaned them, then at 4 weeks or so I took out the buck, and ever since she is with the does.


----------

